
Jellyfish Barge: Sustainable Source of Food and Water - f2hex
After 3 years this award winning project does not takeoff - it should deserve more consideration.
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.pnat.net&#x2F;jellyfish-barge.php
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.matteodemayda.com&#x2F;filter&#x2F;photography&#x2F;Jellyfish-Barge
======
gus_massa
Why is it better than building a greenhouse on land and using some pipes to
get the water?

~~~
f2hex
Mainly because it uses water available on the sea: salt, brackish or polluted
water. All the need for energy is fulfilled by sun power. Having in on a land
would add complexity with the pipes. Moreover scarcity of water and cultivable
land are the main obstacles to meet the quantitative and qualitative shifts of
the world’s demand. Most of the potentially arable land is concentrated in a
few geographical areas, and it is extremely scarce in many of the regions with
high population growth rates, such as North Africa and the Arabian Peninsula.
The solution it is also modular and flexible and the capability to move it
could be really useful in some circumstances.

~~~
gus_massa
IIUC this use the solar power to filter the water, and then it is cultivated
in pots or hydroponic or something. So it doesn't matter if the structure is
on non arable land or over water.

Being over water simplifies the pipes, but you must be sure that the device
floats, this is not so easy, small ships sunk very often and need a lot of
maintenance, specially in salty water.

Also, the dome/jellyfish shape is nice, but the light each plant gets is
smaller, in a flat surface each plan gets more light. The plants essentially
convert sunlight into food, so more sunlight is better.

And most commercial plantation relay in very cheap (or free) water. Any
filtration to use salty or polluted water will increase the cost of
production.

